# Please help: sweat drenching, burning my eyes



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I rode today in 98 degree heat. No problem. Until I crested a heartbreaking hill and my eyes became soaked all at once with acrid, burning, sweat. I felt like I had been maced. 

I had to squint my eyes, and completely close one eye for the rest of the ride. I lost my depth perception. On a quick road bike, where perceptions, alertness, and concentration are essential for safety, all I could do was grimace in pain, blind with sweat, and hope I didn't crash.

There has to be an easy solution to this common problem. What is it?


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

it's called a headband... sweat band, sweat cap, so on. Don't be afraid to sweat, it happens.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

the sky above said:


> Hi. I rode today in 98 degree heat. No problem. Until I crested a heartbreaking hill and my eyes became soaked all at once with acrid, burning, sweat. I felt like I had been maced.
> 
> I had to squint my eyes, and completely close one eye for the rest of the ride. I lost my depth perception. On a quick road bike, where perceptions, alertness, and concentration are essential for safety, all I could do was grimace in pain, blind with sweat, and hope I didn't crash.
> 
> There has to be an easy solution to this common problem. What is it?


I used to have the same problem until I started wearing a headband under my helmet. I started with the cheap kind marked with Columbus, Campy, Cinelli, etc. They worked all right and then I bought higher quality bands and have been happier with them. I used the Halo band for a while and it was OK. Now I use an Assos summer-weight band and never have problems with sweat making its way to my eyes, even on the hottest days.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

+1 for Halo


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Couple of possibilities...*

Rarely bothers me, for some reason, but I hear people complaining about it all the time. Sunscreen on the forehead can make it worse, as it washes off and gets into your eyes. Also, a headband around your forehead, or a scarf over your hair can help. Fold it into a triangle and tie the ends behind your head, then either tuck the top flap into the knot or just smooth it over your head and put on your helmet.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I've been wearing a Halo headband under my helmet. Works perfectly.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

my helmet covers my forehead so i never put any sunblock on. The liner on my bell helmet also does a good job at keeping the sweat out of my eyes


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Halo no longer cutting it*

I have used the Halo headband the last couple of seasons and thought it worked well. However, this spring, in deference to my balding head, I cut my hair to one of those super-short bald-guy styles. Now the sweat just runs unimpeded off my head and overwhelms the sweatband causing it to run in my eyes. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rinse*

Aside from all the advice about wearing a sweat band under your helmet, there's nothing wrong with using your water bottle to rinse off your face and forehead. Also, you can tilt your head down and press the front of the helmet against your forehead on each side to squeeze out the sweat and let it drip, rather than running into your eyes.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Aside from all the advice about wearing a sweat band under your helmet, there's nothing wrong with using your water bottle to rinse off your face and forehead. Also, you can tilt your head down and press the front of the helmet against your forehead on each side to squeeze out the sweat and let it drip, rather than running into your eyes.


First, never wear sunscreen above the eyes.

Next you need something to make the sweat run to the side and down the side of your face. No sweat band will stop it; you have to divert it. I use a rather narrow band just above the eye brows. It goes around low in back with the sides just above the ears. That way when it gets saturated the sweat will collect along the top and run back towards the ears. Just be carefull that you don't move in such a way as to squeeze the front of it with your helmet. Bell helmets are longer front to back that Giro (don't know about others).

TF


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> First, never wear sunscreen above the eyes.
> 
> Next you need something to make the sweat run to the side and down the side of your face. No sweat band will stop it; you have to divert it.


I sweat like a pig. No band cuts it. Best solution I've found is a good cycling cap, backwards, under the helmet. The brim wicks the sweat away and down my back. It also is good for preventing sunburn and bee stings on the scalp.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I use the sweat gutter. Not cheap but it works for me. And it cleans easy. No white crusty cloth to deal with.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm bald, so I can identify with your problem. Rather than wear a sweat band, I wear one of those "head sweats" skull cap thingies under my helmet. Helps in 2 ways. 1. catches sweat so it doesn't run down into my eyes. 2. Even if I didn't sweat, I've found that I get "striped" with sunburn through the vents in my helmet. As if being bald wasn't bad enough!!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

firstrax said:


> I use the sweat gutter. Not cheap but it works for me. And it cleans easy. No white crusty cloth to deal with.


Is that what those cones are called?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Didn't some guy talk about filling their helmet with tampons?
.
.
The solution..........ride faster......let the created wind evaporate the sweat.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

I've used the Halo for a couple of years. It works ok, but after awhile, sweat still is able to run through and onto my fact. Better than nothing though.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

KenB said:


> Is that what those cones are called?


http://www.sweatgutr.com


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've also heard of some folks putting Chapstick on their foreheads just about the eyebrow as a way to divert sweat. Sounds like a gooey mess than probably won't get the job done, but if sweat's a problem, what could it hurt to try.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Didn't some guy talk about filling their helmet with tampons?
> .


Puh-leaze let's not encourage this...:rolleyes5:


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I sweat like a PIG too. I use headsweats. Works pretty good, not perfect, probably the best thing out there though. No matter what though, I still have to push my helmet against my head every mile or so to keep it from running into my eyes when it gets really hot.

SO, not to hi-jack the thread but, why don't I ever see the pros using something like Headsweats, Halo, etc???? Check it out next time you watch a really hot road race.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I occasionally had sweat running into my eyes & onto my glasses this Spring, when the temps were still in the low 70's, so I just recently picked up a Headsweats Coolmax skullcap. My wife couldn't believe this would be an improvement; she thought it would just make me hotter, and to be honest, the first couple rides I did in 85 degree temps I was undecided. It wasn't *uncomfortably* hot, but I was definitely hot. (Then again, since I hadn't ridden in 85 degree temps recently I had nothing to compare it to.)

Then just yesterday I rode 10 miles in 85 degrees/high humidity & I'd forgotten to bring the skullcap. MY HEAD WAS EXUDING SWEAT LIKE OLD FAITHFUL! Amazing difference. I'm not going anywhere without my beanie!


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

I always just wear a bandana under my helmet. It soaks up some serious moisture and keeps everything pretty clear. I also have a large amount of hair (think 'fro) so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*sweatgutr...*



firstrax said:


> http://www.sweatgutr.com


...i have heard good things about this little gadget, but have yet to drop the coin on one. totally makes sense, but i will use my bandana for now. not as cool, but keeps the sweat up there for quite some time.

my eyebrows are shrubs, so that helps. i also find that when the bandana fails i can usually take care of the situation with the terrycloth on the thumbs of my gloves. just wipe above the eyebrows, not the eyelids. that makes things worse.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

*Another vote for Sweat Gutr*

I got one a couple weeks ago, it works very nicely. It doesn't seem as intrusive as a headband; the sweat just goes away. I use it for yardwork also.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ride without a helmet.*

I sweat enough to have been nicknamed Rain Man. This morning was hot and very humid.
For the first time in a very long time I rode to work without a helmet. The sweat that accumulates in and above helmet pads and then pours down over my forehead was blown off my head and out of my way. I was amazed at how much better I felt riding hatless. 15 months from now modeling good behavior for my sons will be pretty much done and I won't have to wear a helmet on a hot day unless I'm riding with my wife or on a shop ride that requires one.


----------



## Baron von Locust (Feb 11, 2005)

I use one of these. Works well with my shaved head. Anytime I stop I do wring it out though.

https://www.haloheadband.com/halo_skullcap_lg.jpg


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

*halo protex*

https://www.haloheadband.com/haloprotex.jpg

I use a white one in summer, a black one in winter. Works fine, great for the shaved head set. The skullcap is too snug on my head.


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

One word: Monobrow.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*The SweatGutr - yikes*



firstrax said:


> http://www.sweatgutr.com


Proof that people will buy anything. There is no way I'd wear this thing. I don't care how good it works. But as Al Cervick said to Judge Smails, "But it looks good on you."  

Why don't you get some clear surgical tubing, punch some holes in it, and tie it around your head? It will work like a French drain and channel the sweat around your head and out the back.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Didn't some guy talk about filling their helmet with tampons?
> .
> .
> The solution..........ride faster......let the created wind evaporate the sweat.



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63702&highlight=tampon

The edit note on the initial entry is a classic -- he did not know the difference between tampons and pads when he first posted. I usually don't share RBR posts with Mrs. S. But, when I showed her this one, her response was: "I can't believe that there is someone out there who is more clueless than you are."


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the sky above said:


> Hi. I rode today in 98 degree heat. No problem. Until I crested a heartbreaking hill and my eyes became soaked all at once with acrid, burning, sweat. I felt like I had been maced.
> 
> I had to squint my eyes, and completely close one eye for the rest of the ride. I lost my depth perception. On a quick road bike, where perceptions, alertness, and concentration are essential for safety, all I could do was grimace in pain, blind with sweat, and hope I didn't crash.
> 
> There has to be an easy solution to this common problem. What is it?



Put a maxi-pad on the inside of your helmet. I've seen another person do it and it works like a champ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sweat Gutr - first ride review*

After reading a few good reports on the Sweat Gutr I decided to pony up 15 bucks and try it for myself. Used it last night for the first time. Weather was semi-hot and very humid (1st dry day after 6 days of rain). Fit was decent, band was comfortable and easy to set up. In general, the band does collect sweat off the forehead. Howver, I still had one instance where sweat ran into my eye. By the end off the ride I was sweating enough that the band was sripping a bit in the front. When I ride my head is normally tilted downward somewhat. This seems to defeat the idea that the sweat will collect and run out the back. I tried occasionally to tilt my head back but that was not entirely successful. Another issue is that it feels like there is a dam of sweat ready to pour down your face. Not really a problem but its distracting. In summary I don't think its ineffective but it does not entirely eliminate the sweat problem. I can't say it works any better than the Halo and its a bit dorky. I plan to give it another try before I write it off


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> Aside from all the advice about wearing a sweat band under your helmet, there's nothing wrong with using your water bottle to rinse off your face and forehead. Also, you can tilt your head down and press the front of the helmet against your forehead on each side to squeeze out the sweat and let it drip, rather than running into your eyes.


Second all this.

Of course you could always put your foot down and take your helmet off to wipe your face and eyes.

As to some of the other comments about Bell helmets., everyone is different, but my Bell actually channels the sweat down the bridge of my nose and across my glasses. There is a "gap" in the brow sweat band, and I find the sweat runs right through that gap and down my glasses. A sweat band is mandatory for me under that helmet and the face rinse is pretty common, but no shame in just putting your foot down.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

DaveG said:


> After reading a few good reports on the Sweat Gutr I decided to pony up 15 bucks and try it for myself. <snip> In summary I don't think its ineffective but it does not entirely eliminate the sweat problem. I can't say it works any better than the Halo and its a bit dorky. I plan to give it another try before I write it off


I shoulda posted before, but will jump in now...

I sweat big time and switched from thick head bands (that I'd saturate) to the cool-max beeny option and have found it VERY effective. Not sure how it would work with long hair, but with short/no hair, the beeny top catches and evaporates sweat before it has a chance to run down my head.


----------

